# Time To Replace BSD



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

So I very rarely use a proper wax as I just cant be bothered, car is machined and has picked up very few swirls over the years. So ive been giving the car a coat of BSD pretty much weekly after my rinseless wash.

Coming to the end of the 5L I had, I want to replace with something that is easier and nicer to apply without that grabby feeling.

Ive used Megs ultimate detailer which applies very nice but beading falls off quick, also the simoniz turbo detailer is lovely too but beading goes after a few days.

Looking to buy 5 litres or so, so what do you guys recommend? Something that glides on and gives a slick feeling finish.


----------



## Jonnny D (Jan 8, 2013)

CarPro hydro2 or the lite version. No question!!🏻

I've used pns BSD and turbo qd of which all were very good however the carpro stuff is without question the best detailing product I have ever used. Really good gloss which was not expected too.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

I would be all for it but I dont have access to a hose or PW..or parking right outside my house for that matter! Hence the rinseless washes.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Power Maxed Winter Coat meets your application and tactile finish qualities. Also beads nicely and seems resilient too - I've been using their TFR as a pre-wash before snow foam and 2BWM and there's no sign of it dying off after several washes so far. And that's after a single application.


----------



## mike13 (Feb 25, 2011)

shl-kelso said:


> Power Maxed Winter Coat meets your application and tactile finish qualities. Also beads nicely and seems resilient too - I've been using their TFR as a pre-wash before snow foam and 2BWM and there's no sign of it dying off after several washes so far. And that's after a single application.


I'll second that, great product!


----------



## Sparkycasual (Feb 4, 2006)

If you liked how the Megs Ultimate Quik Detailer applied, why not try the Ultimate Quik Wax which should last longer, or the 5l version which is X-Press Spray wax. Very slick finish with both.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Gyeon Bathe+ / Gyeon Wetcoat worth a shout for this


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

shl-kelso said:


> Power Maxed Winter Coat meets your application and tactile finish qualities. Also beads nicely and seems resilient too - I've been using their TFR as a pre-wash before snow foam and 2BWM and there's no sign of it dying off after several washes so far. And that's after a single application.


Ahh, now thats interesting, its cheap and I like that it can be diluted. diluting 400ml of it to 1:40 would give me 16litres!...if my maths is correct



Sparkycasual said:


> If you liked how the Megs Ultimate Quik Detailer applied, why not try the Ultimate Quik Wax which should last longer, or the 5l version which is X-Press Spray wax. Very slick finish with both.


Thats a good shout too actually, never did try the Quik Wax, but im sure its similar to the QD and 3.78l of it is £30ish which is decent too.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Ultimate Quik wax gives a slightly better finish than ultimate QD. Can't really remember it lasting a huge amount longer though but it's nice and easy to apply and remove

What is it your wanting to replicate with the BSD?


----------



## Jonnny D (Jan 8, 2013)

waqasr said:


> I would be all for it but I dont have access to a hose or PW..or parking right outside my house for that matter! Hence the rinseless washes.


Ah I see!! I have used the megs xpress wax it's great stuff. This Detailer rates it highly and covers it in good detail. 




I got mine from slims about £26 is with 10% discount🏻


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2016)

I'd try what you've already got. 

I mixed BSD and Megs Ultimate together and it gives best of both - good beading and ease of application. Very happy with my mix.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Bsd and CG V7 50/50mix, CG on offer at clean your car down from £45 to £30


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hufty said:


> Bsd and CG V7 50/50mix, CG on offer at clean your car down from £45 to £30


Got a link please, I can only see it at full price?!?


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

oops sorry my bad got orders mixed up its not cyc but a non sponsoring retailer.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Don't know why I didn't post the above. Chemical guys V7 mixed 1:1 with BSD. The slick melt into the paint application of v7 and still provides weeks of tight beading

Tried mixing 1:1 with megs ultimate quik wax, was nice but not quite as good


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Just apply BSD to a wet car, dry and buff. An absolute time saver, no grab, plus you get the qualities of BSD.
The only downside is that you will probably use more of it, but it is as cheap as chips so who cares.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Bevvo said:


> Just apply BSD to a wet car, dry and buff. An absolute time saver, no grab, plus you get the qualities of BSD.
> The only downside is that you will probably use more of it, but it is as cheap as chips so who cares.


That's what I do. You could also try mixing demon shine with bsd.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Unless used really heavily I would expect the 5L in use was the old version which had some problems according to recent threads. Why not try the new version, it is said to be a lot better with less grabbing, blue in colour. Apologies if you have the new or I have missed something.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Can the newer blue liquid clear bottle version be bought in 5L? Only ever seen it in 750ml bottles from eurocarparts


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Yellow Dave said:


> Can the newer blue liquid clear bottle version be bought in 5L? Only ever seen it in 750ml bottles from eurocarparts


Think you would have to confirm that with any seller, no doubt will filter through at some point. It is so cheap for 750ml anyway at the moment it may negate the need for 5L unless that size was available and on offer.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Honestly, winter coat doesn't even compare to bsd.

It's a world apart at double the price. 

Beadings nowhere near as good. Streaky on application and leaves a weird look to the paint. Not slick or anything.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

I found it no different to BSD in application (although it's definitely not grabby), and just like with BSD if you apply too much it will become streaky although it does buff off without any real effort. I have a dark grey metallic and a black metallic car so streak ones shows up very easily. however I find that applying the product to a microfibre for application instead of onto the panel means I control how much I use and avoid streaks whether I'm using Winter Coat or BSD.

The beading is good with Winter Coat and it leaves a beautifully slick feeling on the paint which I definitely do not get with BSD.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

I also find BSD a little `grabby`, maybe it`s me? All I tend to use these days is Bouncers done and dusted. Soooo easy to apply and buff off and it`s great on glass, the durability is equally impressive :thumb:


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Yea ive got the old version. Just measured it out and ive got 1L left. I think I am going to go with the v7/bsd mix. Thanks guys.


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Blue BSD cant be matched for the price or results.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

waqasr said:


> Yea ive got the old version. Just measured it out and ive got 1L left. I think I am going to go with the v7/bsd mix. Thanks guys.


You won't be disappointed. :thumb:


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

You'll love the new version of BSD, like others have said considering its price, it's hard to beat!


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

I found bsd to be really grabby but it does do a good job.
used Chemical Guys V7 today for the first time and was really impressed and go as far to say one of the best I've tried.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

bigalc said:


> I found bsd to be really grabby but it does do a good job.
> used Chemical Guys V7 today for the first time and was really impressed and go as far to say one of the best I've tried.


Next steps Al try the two together :argie:


----------



## TomG (May 28, 2014)

I use a 50:50 blend of BSD and FK425.

Easy on - easy off; looks fab and outstanding longevity for a QD :thumb:


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

The new BSD is brilliant but don't find it grabby at all and the gloss and beading is excellent - for the price I think it's unbeatable


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

The new version of BSD doest need mixing with anything, its a quality product


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Is it just my bottle or does the new bsd spray head sort of spray it out like a shot of snot rather than a mist ? Found it quite irritating today.


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

I put some BSD in an atomising spray bottle and actually found it worse. It's a bit too thick to work properly so switched back to the included bottle. Wasn't a fan of the older BSD as it was a bit grabby but the new stuff is perfect.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Can't believe that Dodos Future Armour has not been mentioned, this is a serious contender with excellent beading and easy application. Durability wise I'm not sure but mine is beading brilliantly after 5 weeks on a dirty car.
Gonz.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

lemansblue92 said:


> You'll love the new version of BSD, like others have said considering its price, it's hard to beat!


Whats the difference between the old and new version please?
Just ordered 2 750ml bottles off ECP.
I would like to know if its the new version!

Richard


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> Can't believe that Dodos Future Armour has not been mentioned, this is a serious contender with excellent beading and easy application. Durability wise I'm not sure but mine is beading brilliantly after 5 weeks on a dirty car.
> Gonz.


Not a great product and very hit and miss

Some cars it leaves horrible marks, the one it didn't I wasn't overly impressed with it anyway


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Kimo said:


> Not a great product and very hit and miss
> 
> Some cars it leaves horrible marks, the one it didn't I wasn't overly impressed with it anyway


I'm surprised it's leaving streaks as I find it a doddle!!
Although I have read a few things with people having similar issues as you. 

Gonz.


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

nicks16v said:


> Is it just my bottle or does the new bsd spray head sort of spray it out like a shot of snot rather than a mist ? Found it quite irritating today.


Yeah I know exactly what you mean, I try to move the bottle whilst im spraying so it doesnt just 'splat' it in one place on the panel


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2016)

salow3 said:


> Yeah I know exactly what you mean, I try to move the bottle whilst im spraying so it doesnt just 'splat' it in one place on the panel


You could try spraying it onto an applicator instead. Must admit, that's how I use the original BSD even though the spray nozzle is perfectly fine.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

fethead said:


> Whats the difference between the old and new version please?
> Just ordered 2 750ml bottles off ECP.
> I would like to know if its the new version!
> 
> Richard


Think the new version is in a clear bottle, whereas the old one was in a silver bottle, i could be wrong as ive only ever used the new one.


----------



## Jersey Stardust (Jul 27, 2015)

ODK Entourage, I used this at the weekend, the weather was rubbish, 6 degrees outside, sprayed on and wiped off no problem. I love it. Nice beading and a slick finish


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

A 'few' BSD mixes here -
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=339793&highlight=sonax


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Only just got round to getting the BSD and having heard about people finding it grabby i have not had any issue with it at all even use on the vehicles while still wet works a treat no grabbing, just take most of the water off spray on spread and it disappears as its spread.

Could be a new mix i don't know but I'm loving it...:thumb:


----------



## Stephan (Jul 27, 2012)

+1 for the new BSD.

Also had the old, the new is less grabby, better shine and the beading is still hmmmmmmm.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Still got loads of the old BSD left, have mixed it with various success, tried Z8 which was about the best, last touch less so. I've just received some Gloss Boss from EZ, so really must see how they get on together :thumb:


----------



## v1nn1e (Sep 23, 2014)

I got the latest BSD just before Christmas and got around to using it as a drying aid in early January, replacing my AG Rapid Detailer that had run out.

Awesome! What an amazing product. At the same time I had separately done the roof with BF GEP and BF Crystal Seal, with BSD elsewhere, and the BSD easily compares for beading and shine.

What the heck's in that stuff, can't understand how it can be so good.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

At what point did BSD go from 'old' to 'new' formula? I used it a lot throughout the latter end of 2014 and most of last year and so I think mine must have been what's now termed the 'old' one? I did find and report its incredible performance in this product sector, but bemoaned its rather less than user friendly nature (or the 'grabby' / not very slick feeling in, other words). I'd make an assumption that as this 'grabby' nature of its application was so widely reported it directly influenced the reformulation for v2.0?

Since using the last of it up (and at the time not knowing there was to be a new version), I sought something else for post-wash wipedowns and to top up paintwork protection and rediscovered Britemax's #6S 'Spray & Shine'. Although the 'Spray & Shine' bit in the name makes it sound like something sold on the shopping channels lol! it's actually really quite brilliant stuff and now my all time favourite QD / spray wax type product - and I've used a few over the years . Granted, it's not got the class-leading beading and durability of the BSD (although it does bead nicely and is no slouch in this area), it's _so_ much nicer to use imo; more multi-surface friendly (can be used on side and rear glass).


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Meguiars Ultimate Quik Wax - gives nice finish like carnuba wax finish , easy to apply and remove , last for 2-3 weeks .

Britemax Spray&Shine - gives nice finish like carnuba wax finish , super easy to apply and remove , last for 2-3 weeks , slightly gives more slickness than Megs UQW .

Sometimes I use Megs UQW over Britemax Spray&Shine .


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Yeah, I'd agree with that - the slickness of #6S is almost the perfect antidote to the grab of BSD - although remember I'm only comparing to 'old' formula.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't think it's a case of new and old formulas, as the original version is still widely available in the silver bottle/ white liquid version, iirc the 5l bottles are this version. 

It only appears to be eurocarparts and saverschoice that stock the clear bottle/ blue liquid version. 

So is it a case of their are two versions instead of one superseding the other?


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

For what it is worth, the manufacture dates on all my BSD bottles are late 2015, Sept onwards. All from ECP.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

Yellow Dave said:


> I don't think it's a case of new and old formulas, as the original version is still widely available in the silver bottle/ white liquid version, iirc the 5l bottles are this version.
> 
> It only appears to be eurocarparts and saverschoice that stock the clear bottle/ blue liquid version.
> 
> So is it a case of their are two versions instead of one superseding the other?


Sonax ain't going to take all the old formula back are they lol if a company has bought it they have to sell it


----------



## jocco225 (Mar 16, 2013)

I live in Macedonia, and last year around June I bought the last in stock BSD. Now I see the clear bottle with blue liquid everywhere. So the blue must be the new version.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

dillinja999 said:


> Sonax ain't going to take all the old formula back are they lol if a company has bought it they have to sell it


I can't imagine said companies have 1000's of bottles in stock that they are still selling an older version when a newer version has been available for so long, and lets face it, why would eurocarparts jump straight in and buy a new formula when they're not really at the forefront of detailing suppliers.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

Why would they need to have bought thousands to still have the old version? Its not like bread and milk. Maybe ecp just started stocking at the right time


----------

